# Installing a 65011 power storage



## pappaww9 (Aug 11, 2016)

Is it possible to put a 65011 power storage in a 69232 tender with sound installed? I was thinking of getting this to add the additional sounds after engine stops for more realism.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

69232 has a 9 volt battery for sound when voltage is low.
If you add power to the track power line, you will get chuffs when standing still.

Or are you asking to replace the 9 volt battery with storage caps. To do so you would have to recharge with a regulator and check that ground of the 9 volt and sound unit are compatible.


----------



## pappaww9 (Aug 11, 2016)

*65011 storage*

yes, was wanting to do away with the 9 volt and use the 65011 for power. But in further reading I find that the 65011 is for use with the 65000 series sound units and those won't work in my unit.


----------

